# Suche das beste Lga 775 mainboard



## Bastek (27. Februar 2012)

Hi, 

Ich suche eine sehr gutes Mainboard für den Sockel 775. 

Ich habe eine q9650, DDR2 Arbeitsspeicher, gtx 460, und eine SSD Samsung 830
Zurzeit habe ich ein Gigabyte ep45 Ud3lr. 
Das mainboard will ich mein Bruder geben und mir ein neues kaufen. 

Suche ein mainboard zum OC. 

MfG


----------



## xX3rwischtXx (27. Februar 2012)

ASUS RAMPAGE formula Sockel 775 Mainboard Beste OC Mainboard. Und STRIKER II Extrem/NSE


----------



## Rixx (27. Februar 2012)

nein

das beste Board für Quadcores ist ein Gigabyte EP45 - Extreme


----------



## Bastek (27. Februar 2012)

Ist der Unterschied groß bei den ICH9R und 10R?


----------



## JackOnell (27. Februar 2012)

Bastek schrieb:
			
		

> Hi,
> 
> Ich suche eine sehr gutes Mainboard für den Sockel 775.
> 
> ...



Was bedeutet oc für dich wenn du keine recorde anvisierst sollte auch ein einfaches p5k board reichen. Diese asus boards kamen mit verschiedenen Ausstattungen und waren sehr stabil.


----------



## Apfelkuchen (27. Februar 2012)

Das beste Boards für Dualcores dürfte das Rampage Extreme sein, das ist noch ein ganzes Stück besser als das Formula.

Für Quads eher das von Rixx genannte Gigabyte


----------



## Shones (27. Februar 2012)

Also mein Rampage Formula schafft unter Luft 600FSB+ ohne gtl-Zeug. Die Spannungseinstellungen sind auch toll. Aber ich warne dich vor DDR2-Boards: Dein Ram muss auch mitspielen (wobei der Multi bei deinem Q9650 ja recht hoch ist).


----------



## der_knoben (27. Februar 2012)

Bedenke, dass in den meisten Fällen die CPU das Problem ist, und nicht das MB. Ich hab meine 3,83GHz sowohl mit einem GA-EP45-DS3LR als auch mit einem Asus Rampage Formula erreicht. Mehr geht bei letzterem auch mit Wakü nicht.


----------

